# 10-4-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Water is about 68° mostly. Found shad after some trial & error. Only got little 2'ers last week, this time got several 6" and some 4" closer into the bank.









Got all the rods out (7), maybe 3 with big live shad, 2 with fresh cut shad & 2 with frozen cut skip. Got a few taps, but no real takers. Various rods would start to shake as something was looking over the live shad. I did get a clicker to run a little, only a few feet-slow. Also went to check a bait & had a fish on, pulled off close to the boat. I figure it had the bait partway in it's mouth but not up to the hook? Anyway, that was it. Saw a few big skipjacks harrasing a school of shad right at dark. So I casted into them & got hit by a small wiper. That was at 7:45 as you can plainly see.  Saved me from a skunk


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jim,

looking at your picture of your Shad tank, take a little bit of coffee creamer and put on top of that foam and it will go away your shad will do a lot better as that foam pulls the oxygen right out of the water, just a suggestion...........Doc


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish!............After it puts on about twenty more pounds!

How was the water clarity? I plan to hit the river for some stripers this weekend.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

One is better than getting skunked  daryl


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Last Sat night I was on the Ohio at East Liverpool & at Hannibal L&D. The water was about 65.5 Degrees and I got skunked.

I did see the same thing on cut Shad were they just would not take it but I had plenty of little bumps/lite bites.

Fri night I will try again and have the Shad plus some Gills.

Doc, real nice pointer on the creamer!!!!!


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Doc......does it really improve the taste ?? 
I lost my screen cover for my pump, it was a SS screen on a PVC pipe, bored out to fit over the pump intake. Guess it went over last time I rinsed out the tank at the ramp. Anyway, it doesn't seem to matter-so far. I'm getting better circulation, more than my filter cup can handle. Of course the temps are down too. anyway, I didn't loose any shad yesterday, the pump action adds oxygen thru the filter, and the water drops 2" or so into the tank...hence the foam bubbles.  
I think I even carry some creamer as I heard you mention it before. I do add rock salt when I fill the tank.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as if it falls a tad short of " 10.25 "  Better luck next time out JimmydaCat  ...THE CATKING !!! ~**~


----------

